# Jo Ellen



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

How is your sister's cocker spaniel? Is he walking yet, I hope......Did he go to the vet?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey, now that you're back....


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Charlie! How sweet of you to ask!

Well, they believe he got a concussion. Apparently when he got off the couch he hit his head on the coffee table. That would explain the throwing up and not being able to walk. Have you ever had a concussion? I did, from a car accident once, it can be completely disabling for awhile. 

But he's fine now, walking, eating, running. 11 years and hopefully a few more years to go !!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

And no, they never did take him to the vet.

Old school :gotme:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Now that is tooo old school for even me..


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, *Pennsylvania *old school .... what can I say LOL


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe...so glad he's OK. Poor little guy. I've never had a concussion but hubby did a few years back in a car accident. I was thinking about him. I have a soft spot for cockers and cockapoos...


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

And the two of you are related HOW???? :uhoh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Okay, *Pennsylvania *old school .... what can I say LOL


Yikes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Okay, *Pennsylvania *old school .... what can I say LOL


ain't that the truth. We're not all bad though......LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

To tell you the truth, I've often wondered if I'm my father's daughter !!!

LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> To tell you the truth, I've often wondered if I'm my father's daughter !!!
> 
> LOL


Now that was funny!!,, I think?!?!?!?!


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Holy Moly, Jo Ellen!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL ... I'm kidding !!!! 

And I'm a transplant here, just for the record !!


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

I know. Since my dad's stroke his censor doesn't work as well and things just fly out of his mouth that he would have never said before. So, sometimes i just want to disown him. Gotta go back to work.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that her dog is feeling better and back to normal. Hope he has lots of years left.


----------

